# Captain Al'Rahem in a mech IG army



## Crimzzen (Jul 9, 2008)

Has anyone had any luck outflanking 3-4 Chimeras with Al'Rahem.

I'm thinking of trying it with 1 chimera /w 4 flamers, and 3 chimeras /w autocannons, & grenade launchers.

Thoughts?


----------



## Alexious (Apr 13, 2009)

Hi Crimm,

I often use him, not in the method your suggesting however. However somethings you may want to consider when you do, using him with a mech force or just some footsloggers.

1. Like the Wind... is an exceptional order. A HWT can come on and immediately open up into rear or side armor.

2). What your suggesting above is great, but for guard its a massive points sink. your looking at over 500 points just in what you have put in above, thats a lot for you to gamble on the right table edge, IMO. (Others will have other thoughts) That said, it really depends on what your using him for....

Is he disrupting units, so your main line remains unhindered?
Is he smashing armor?
Is he just firing into the troops?

Al is a fantastic character, but tailor him to disrupt or destroy either their lurking rear units, or crush the flank completely. At the moment you have him tailored to an anti light tank, anti infantry role in your notes above, thats cool if your facing a static foe with troops, but is the rest of your list anti-AV 12-14 capable?


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

I've being using an Al"rahem - led PCS for a while now and it works quite well, but as Alexious rightly says you need it to be focussed on what you want it to achieve. Your build is focussed on taking out Infantry with some anti-transport capability, and it's a great build for doing that. My PCS has 3 Meltas so I can take out a high priority target so I include a Vox to help with Orders, because quite often some Transports will be lost and you'll be on foot. Having an astropath in your CCS is a great benefit as well, especially if you also have Vendettas in your list.

It is important to ensure the rest of your army is built to deal with anti-tank/MC, and also have some more anti-infantry/anti-transport, because your Outflanking units are going to be met with a ton of return fire they probably won't last for too many turns.

As Alexious says try and keep the points spent on your outflankers to 25%, otherwise it's like the 'too many eggs in one basket' deal.

I'm trying to beef up my Outflanking capability so I'm looking at taking Creed as well as Al'Rahem, so getting advice from people like Alexious (and a few others) is invaluable, but I think adding some Outflanking capability to an IG list is a great idea.


----------



## Lord Solar Terminus (Aug 6, 2009)

Crimzzen said:


> Has anyone had any luck outflanking 3-4 Chimeras with Al'Rahem.
> 
> I'm thinking of trying it with 1 chimera /w 4 flamers, and 3 chimeras /w autocannons, & grenade launchers.
> 
> Thoughts?


Shooty infantry squads derive very little benefit from coming in on the siuinde, as they are usually better off keeping their distance and firing as much as possible. If you want to use Al, focus more on a crippling anti-tank/anti-support strike. When I use him, I run the following configuration and it works out great:

Platoon Command with Al, 3x meltas, vox, and chimera.
Three combined squads with Commissar, and meltaguns/power weapons all around.
1 or 2 special weapon teams carrying 2 demo charges and a flamer. 

Al and the combined platoon both fire three TL meltaguns at armor, the demo charges take care of troops. I run Al with Creed, so I also have the option of issuing the Furious Charge order rather than BiD to the combined squad. They are surprisingly vicious in combat, and will crush practically anything without T5+ or tons of attacks. 



Alexious said:


> 1. Like the Wind... is an exceptional order. A HWT can come on and immediately open up into rear or side armor.


Like the Wind is indeed an exceptional order, but it does not allow you to fire heavy weapons that have already moved that turn. What it does let you do is fire and run in the same turn, so you could redeploy after every volley.


----------

